
Celebrating Marvin Minsky – Live Webcast (3.30pm EDT March 17 2016) - sajid
http://www.media.mit.edu/events/marvin/
======
osteele
Hosted by John Hockenberry.

Speakers: Joi Ito, Daniela Rus, Gloria Rudisch Minsky, Jacques D'Amboise,
Patrick Winston, Yoshiaki Shirai, Mike Hawley, Dylan Holmes, Danny Hillis,
Cynthia Solomon & Brian Silverman, Ed Fredkin, Tom Ashbrook & David Levitt, Ed
Boyden, Tod Machover, Nicholas Negroponte, Margaret Minsky, and more.

